# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  3D Printed Steampunk-Inspired 'Iron Man' Prosthetic Hand

## Brian_Krassenstein

Jacky Wan (aka Valcrow) is an incredible designer, collaborating with Ultimaker in creating various projects. He recently brought together two of his loves: movies and helping those in need. Inspired by e-NABLE's noble mission of creating 3D prosthetic hands, Wan used the Raptor Hand design as a base in creating a steampunk style Iron Man prosthetic hand. The snap-together construction of the hand ensures each component is useful, including the gears on the back of the hand. Wan has made the design available on YouMagine for free download, and it has already been downloaded more than 500 times. Read about his creative process at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/86133/steampunk-iron-man-hand-3d/

----------

